# Anyone ride in NC? Pisgah?



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

What's the e-over under on the Pisgah area? Bent Creek etc. Do any of you have favorite nearby trails?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Isn't it pretty much all NFS land?

-Walt


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

Soon young Padawn


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

As far as I know, Ebikes are still illegal there.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Gutch said:


> As far as I know, Ebikes are still illegal there.


This.

There are some moto trails here and there, and obviously the fire roads. That's it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yup. Pretty much everything thing here is off limits to motorized travel. There is a shared use orv trail near WCU. That’s about it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

